# wild mushroom I.d. help



## shannondee12 (Mar 8, 2013)

I need help to I.d. some wild mushrooms. I am located in WV if that helps.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, you can do w/this whatever you want. I'm not sure what you're wanting to ID the mushrooms for, whether for eating, or just curiosity. But, if you're wanting to eat them, find someone in your area that knows them and knows them well! There are many types of mushrooms that can be easily confused w/deadly look alikes! And, even the experts have been fooled. Going by pictures posted on the internet is NOT a good way to ID them.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Then let them eat them first, and see how they fare.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

vicker said:


> Then let them eat them first, and see how they fare.


Which is what I do!


----------



## wvsjwest (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is a site just for Id of mushrooms a facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/117808248330980/ post a picture and info such as location type of tree they are under. They can help you ID it and there a a lot of us WV on the site.


----------



## shannondee12 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to I.d. them for eating and medicinal. Thanks for the fb info. I have a few guide books and have that help with the simple ones that don't have dangerous look a likes. So far, so good.


----------

